
Advanced Ajax Techniques for Web Scraping - webrobots
https://webrobots.io/advanced-ajax-techniques-for-web-scraping/
======
HackerDalius
Can the techniques be applied for other scrapers ? Because in the article they
are discussed in the context of Web Robots scraping platform.

~~~
webrobots
This is relevant to frameworks that use headless or normal browser and
Javascript. Plus of course jQuery to generate $.ajax requests.

------
akriukas
I don't get what these "done()" mean. But otherwise, the logic looks good.

~~~
webrobots
done() is specific to WR system. Essentially we do not know when a step is
finished because it may do waiting from DOM element or Ajax requests. So a
developer must place done() where he/she is sure that a step has completed.

